# Car takes (too long?) to reach operating temp



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

My 2017 Jetta with the 1.4 seems to take forever to get up to operating temperature. Idling and slow stop and go driving do NOTHING to raise it. Hell, sometimes when I’m at a traffic light or parked I can even see the gauge drop down slightly. Only when the engine is under significant load (up hills, several 0-45-0 mph cycles) does it quickly get up to temp. Is this just a consequence of the 1.4 engine tuning and the turbo being part of the exhaust manifold? Just wondering if any one else with this engine have noticed it. 

I should note this has been a thing for as long as I can remember. So I doubt it’s a temp sensor or thermostat. I got the car new and it has 65k miles now. The heat inside the car gets warm pretty quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

This may help:









2017 1.4T Not warming up


I've noticed in the last month that my 1.4 TSi is taking forever to warm up in the morning. Compared to my 2015 2.0L it takes easily twice as long if not longer. If I start it in the morning and let it run for 10 to 15 minutes it doesn't put out hardly any heat, you have to drive it for about 10...




www.vwvortex.com





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

Cherb32 said:


> This may help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin out! Seems like a normal thing for these engines then. Just wanted to be sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Small 4 cylinder aluminum block engines using thin 0w20 oils take quite a while to heat up. I find the VW 1.4 warms up a good bit faster than the comparable Hyundai and Subaru engines I drive at work. None of them as fast as my previous VR6 Passat which was a star in that respect.


----------



## laidlerphilip (2 d ago)

Cherb32 said:


> This may help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I've a mk2 tiguan 1.5 tsi does the same temp gauge goes up and when come I to I stop gauge Goes does down bin back to dealer many times And first time it went in they couldn't find the fault Second time it went changed dash clocks and the temp sensor still same only seems to happen In could whether in summer fine


----------

